# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  Copy Path to clipboard - files right click menuitem

## .paul.

add *Copy Path* to clipboard menuitem to your files right click menus.

'rebuild the project before running, then
'run this once in your vb IDE + it'll setup your registry values
'after which it (the executable) will run when you click the contextmenu item

----------


## minitech

Isn't this more UtilityBank - Utilities than CodeBank - VB.NET?

----------


## Hack

Moved

----------

